# How to get a "Non Resident" Certificate



## GraemeP (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi All,

We're not residents here but have a house in Torre de la Horadada. We went to Orange to get mobile wifi - they demanded all sorts of documentation, - passport, NIE, Bank certificate etc.

These mobile companies seem just as bad as they are in the UK! 3 hours and tons of paper just to get a mobile phone!!

Anyway - after 3 trips to the shop we thought we'd collected everything. All was going well till the girl spotted the "valid for 3 months" on the NIE certificate I got a year ago to buy the house....

Apparently we should have applied for a non-resident certificate after 3 months, which I know nothing about...

Can anyone enligten me?

Normally when I'm asked for the NIE I just hand over the number and it's all sorted..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GraemeP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We're not residents here but have a house in Torre de la Horadada. We went to Orange to get mobile wifi - they demanded all sorts of documentation, - passport, NIE, Bank certificate etc.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you have to do, but I can tell you that one of the reasons there are tight laws on documentation for access to mobile phones is that the bombs used in the terrorist attacks in Madrid in 2004 were activated by mobile phones. At the time no id was needed to buy one, and this was brought in soon after.
Of course, mania for compiling data about as many citizens as possible is also a reason


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

So where do you stand if you bring your existing handset from the UK and want to buy a payg sim?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

deefitz said:


> So where do you stand if you bring your existing handset from the UK and want to buy a payg sim?


You will need proof of identification such as NIE/DNI or UK passport to get a PAYG simcard.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

GraemeP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We're not residents here but have a house in Torre de la Horadada. We went to Orange to get mobile wifi - they demanded all sorts of documentation, - passport, NIE, Bank certificate etc.
> 
> ...


Hi - I am only just catching up,with recent posts, again, so have read this one a day after you wrote it. I hope I'm not too late to advise caution in any dealings with 'Orange' in Spain! 

A close Spanish friend recently set up a contract with the company, via the Net, to provide him with WiFi at home, as well as mobile and landline phone services. 

A week later, he still hadn't received his promised SIM card ( which was to be posted to his home address), nor had either his home WiFi or house phone connections materialised! So, after spending long periods waiting for 'Customer Services' to answer his calls ( on borrowed phones..), only to be given the 'runaround', once he'd managed to make contact with them, he decided he'd prefer to cancel his contract and choose another company.

As in the UK, both national and EU Law provides for a fortnight's 'cooling-off' period in which customers can change their minds and have their fee payments refunded. 
('Orange' had advised him, at the time of purchase, that this condition did apply to its contracts in Spain.

So,,my friend, on requesting the cancellation of his new contract, was very shocked to be told, by 'Customer Services' that he'd be charged the 'full Cancellation fee' of €300!'

In the end, after several days spent negotiating with 'Orange' reps. by phone( still on mobiles loaned by friends..) and several visits to his local 'Orange' store ( the staff had claimed they could not help him - as his contract had been sent to another town, for 'processing'.!), my friend was, finally, able to get agreement on cancelling his contract and to avoid shelling out the €300 -which seemed fair, given that he still had no functioning mobile phone, nor WiFi and no landline phone signal..! However, he was very much aware that had he not succeeded, his fortnight's 'grace' period would have been up, the very next day!

BTW, whilst my Spanish friend was dealing with 'Orange' staff - and seeming to be getting nowhere, I decided to search online, to see if that company's British customers might also face such a high and illegal charge, in the case of contracts cancelled within the first two weeks. In fact, I found a plethora of examples, with clients being forced to contact relevant Consumer orgs. and official UK 'Watchdog' agencies for advice and assistance! Lawyers were also being instructed, in some cases.

It seemed, therefore, that 'Orange UK' was, sometimes, just as keen to impose the €300 'Cancellation fee', even within the fortnight's 'grace' period, as was the same company in Cádiz, Spain! Check it out, online..

My friend's been wondering, ever since this infuriating experience, whatever became of his 'Orange' 'SIM' card- which, he'd been assured, repeatedly, 'was in the post..😳 !

A tip: Do make sure, whichever company you choose, for your WiFi, that you're assured of a good level of connectivity. Don't accept what you're promised, but make enquiries in your new home area and online - and be sure to ask for the 'average' signal strength' figure in writing, with a signature...! EU legislation does favour customers of WIFi and mobile phone companies when the latter's claimed signal strength ir rarely, if ever, available.. A recent UK court case has clarified this matter!

Good luck with setting up your new WiFi connection - in your new holiday home!

Saludos, GC.


----------



## GraemeP (Oct 16, 2014)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I am only just catching up,with recent posts, again, so have read this one a day after you wrote it. I hope I'm not too late to advise caution in any dealings with 'Orange' in Spain!
> 
> A close Spanish friend recently set up a contract with the company, via the Net, to provide him with WiFi at home, as well as mobile and landline phone services.
> 
> ...



Hi, we are in a very bad signal area (Torre de la Horadada). Currently we have "microwave" internet from TVHoradad. The speed varies from 100KB to 6MB. I'm positive it depends on the people connected although they deny it.

Orange appear to be the only company who have 4G coverage round here so I have no choice.

Anyway... I can't even try it till I sort out this NiE/Residency certificate...


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

Your NIE *certificate* was valid for 3 months although I can't think why but your NIE is for life so perhaps just apply for an updated certificate? The assistant was happy with an NIE until she spotted the expiry date.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rafiki said:


> Your NIE *certificate* was valid for 3 months although I can't think why but your NIE is for life so perhaps just apply for an updated certificate? The assistant was happy with an NIE until she spotted the expiry date.


I wonder if that's all she really wanted?

Since the 3 month expiring certs are only meant for non-residents


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

There didn't seem much doubt about it in the OP but if there is then best find out exactly what is required. I've not come across a non-resident certificate except in tax parlance.


----------



## GraemeP (Oct 16, 2014)

I think a "valid" NIE would have done but she asked for a residence certificate (A green certificate she called it).

Apparently the rule is that after 3 months you are supposed to apply for a residents or non residents certificate. Both seem to be the same thing but with a different box ticked. It's an EX-18 form.

Just need to find out how to get one now!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

rafiki said:


> There didn't seem much doubt about it in the OP but if there is then best find out exactly what is required. I've not come across a non-resident certificate except in tax parlance.


Yes there is such a thing. It is obtained from National Police/foreigners office. Up The Almeria end of Andalucia non resident holiday home owners were having to get them as the local police chief considered anyone with an nie number should be resident & instructed all his blokes to issue replating papers to any foreigner they stopped with an nie.


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting. But is that a nationally recognised certificate or a locally concocted one produced to satisfy the local police chief's ignorance?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rafiki said:


> Interesting. But is that a nationally recognised certificate or a locally concocted one produced to satisfy the local police chief's ignorance?


It's National.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes there is such a thing. It is obtained from National Police/foreigners office. Up The Almeria end of Andalucia non resident holiday home owners were having to get them as the local police chief considered anyone with an nie number should be resident & instructed all his blokes to issue replating papers to any foreigner they stopped with an nie.


Efectivamente.
I just Googled _certificado no residente Almeria_ and got this
Página oficial de la DGP-Comisaría General de Extranjería y Fronteras
In Jerez de la Frontera you can get a certificado no residente, but I think it's the only one that offers this "service"


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No you can get them here.

Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración. Portal de la Inmigración


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It is an EX15 form required . section 4,1 right hand side.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> It is an EX15 form required . section 4,1 right hand side.


If you find a list of who needs to get these certificates, could you post it please?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you find a list of who needs to get these certificates, could you post it please?


In reality I have no idea why you would need one except, as I posted earlier, for people who are being accused of being residents when they aren't.:confused2:


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

this sounds like my situation. we're there for periods of up to 90 days at a time but we move around quite a bit. are they a permanent thing? or do you have to renew them?.

i believe the NIE are only valid for 90 days and then you can renew them using the same numbers, am i correct in this?

many thanks smitty


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smitty5668 said:


> this sounds like my situation. we're there for periods of up to 90 days at a time but we move around quite a bit. are they a permanent thing? or do you have to renew them?.
> 
> i believe the NIE are only valid for 90 days and then you can renew them using the same numbers, am i correct in this?
> 
> many thanks smitty


the number is for life

you only need to get a new NIE cert as a non-resident if you need it for something official, as a rule

I've never heard of anyone actually needing a special one to prove that they aren't resident (except with that daft police chief guslopez tells of) - but I'd advise anyone in your situation to be able to prove that you are coming in & out of the country


----------

